# rrrrrReally want Necromunda



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

Does anybody have a copy of necromunda they want to flog, dont care what condition, infact id be happy with just the scenary that came in the box, further to that also want out landers.

money is an object so please dont fleece me, but i am a reasonable guy so im sure an acceptable price for both party can be agreed

ta


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Rules are free on the web site, and you can still special order the gangs to my knowledge.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=5300010

Enjoy.


----------

